# a couple of pictures



## beckyl92 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## ZoeRipper (Dec 8, 2009)

D'awwwww, cuuuute!


----------



## ismart (Dec 8, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## beckyl92 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## cloud jaguar (Dec 8, 2009)

Where were these in the calendar voting?


----------



## revmdn (Dec 8, 2009)

Cool beans.


----------



## beckyl92 (Dec 8, 2009)

Arkanis said:


> Where were these in the calendar voting?


just took them 2 hours ago :lol:


----------



## Rick (Dec 8, 2009)

Great pics. Need to get some pointers from you.


----------



## beckyl92 (Dec 8, 2009)

Rick said:


> Great pics. Need to get some pointers from you.


i set my ISO to 200. i either use the setting 'program ae' or 'manual'.

my aperture is normally half way. i use flash but with a flash diffuser so its not to bright and theres no harsh shadows.

i use a pop up lighting tent with 2 lights at either side. i shut all the curtains and put all the lights on in the room.

for the pictures with the white/coloured backgrounds i just use paper  

i always photoshop my pictures after. i normally just sharpen/ crop them and make a few small changes.


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice pics Becky.  To void blurry legs when the boxer stretching the front legs use higher speed. Nice lighting!


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 8, 2009)

I love the E. pictipes with its front leg stretched out! So cute!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Dec 8, 2009)

revmdn said:


> Cool beans.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxBozYRMO18


----------

